# 200 Photos Added of 2010 Grand Prix de Monaco Historique Incl. Audi R8 GT & Silver Arrows



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

You may remember last week's unveiling of the Audi R8 GT took place at the rather unique venue of the 2010 Grand Prix de Monaco Historique - a vintage event where the the return of two Auto Union Silver Arrows (a Type C and Type D with Hans Stuck and Jacky Ickx at the wheel respectively) likely was just as significant to attendees as the GT's global launch. For racing and Audi enthusiasts alike, the event hit on many levels and since we didn't attend we empathized with our readers in yearning for a better look inside this amazing weekend with pre-war V16s and V12s bellowing down the Monaco circuit or a nighttime unveiling of the R8 GT atop an amazing (even by Monaco standards) yacht.



















If your thirst for the R8 GT and the Auto Unions was not quenched by the first mix of photos then click the link below. Our Grand Prix de Monaco Historique photo gallery has now grown to 200 shots of the event that tell much more of this very rich story.

* PHOTO GALLERY: 2010 Grand Prix de Monaco Historique *


----------

